# What color matches close to Candy Red?



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I wanna go candy red but tryna cut cost down so I can hit da streets,any idea what's da closest color match for great price?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Kandy basecoat. KBC doesn't take a hardener, so you save about $60 a qt on that shit.


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

Dodge has a red that they put on there vehicles and it glows like candy. I last seen if on a dodge caravan. I think the years are 2007-2009. Look in a color chip book for it. You can look at them in any automotive paint supply shop.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Thiers a corvet & a cobolt from chevy that have a nice red on it that looks really deep like candy , don't know the years but I'm sure you can find out at a dealer


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Anybody else


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

texas12064 said:


> Dodge has a red that they put on there vehicles and it glows like candy. I last seen if on a dodge caravan. I think the years are 2007-2009. Look in a color chip book for it. You can look at them in any automotive paint supply shop.


i think that paint is a 3 stage also. its base, tint and clear. ford has an old red called candy apple red. color code 2K they used it from the 70s to the 80s. might wanna try that out.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Full flake. Sg100 or clear and a couple pounds of flake. Maybe some concenteate on top. Waa-laa done.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

texas12064 said:


> Dodge has a red that they put on there vehicles and it glows like candy. I last seen if on a dodge caravan. I think the years are 2007-2009. Look in a color chip book for it. You can look at them in any automotive paint supply shop.


this^I've sprayed a couple caravans this color,and it's very transparent(our product anyway),been wanting to spray it over a silver base to see what it'd look like.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

3r3 its a lexus 3stage price wise not to sure bit I can tell u this no matter wat red it is it will b costly to do it right hope this helps homie


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

mazda (code 27A) velocity red. its a 3stage pearl. some some paint systems use white as a base then pearl red, and some use bright red base then transparent pearl over it. its hands down my favourite red pearl of all time... i think its still one of mazda's current production colors too so you can see it at the local dealership... it bangs out hard in the sun...


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

79bonnieon3 said:


> I wanna go candy red but tryna cut cost down so I can hit da streets,any idea what's da closest color match for great price?


daaaaamn I bet the stock tri-coats cost more than HOK. Go with KBC homie its easy and still looks badass compared to the other guys at local shows or if its a daily driver


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

79bonnieon3 said:


> I wanna go candy red but tryna cut cost down so I can hit da streets,any idea what's da closest color match for great price?


 nothing matches a correctly sprayed candy red , KBC not even close :nono:


----------

